# Please sign this petition pilot should be sacked details inside



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Change.org/p/flybe-dismiss-captain-woodhouse?recruiter=80638161&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=share_email_responsive

Pilot drowned a families pet dog. Reason being it barked a lot. He got next to no punishment so pretty much got away with it. The poor family had brought the dog for their seriously ill daughter who sadly died the year before so the family kept the dog in memory of their daughter. The family had got on well with the pilot who lived next door until this happened so it wasn't done because of a fallout or anything. In one news article it says the pilot had the cheek to phone police when the dogs owner threw an egg at him in anger of what he'd done. Well he should of got done for wasting police time I'd rather have an egg thrown at me than have my pet killed. Please sign this petition in hope of him losing his job as a pilot. I wouldn't like to have a pilot flying a plane I was in who thought is was ok to drowned a dog for barking imagine what he'd do if some passenger annoyed him or a baby was crying.​


----------



## bexlaboo (Jun 8, 2015)

ive signed!!! @Uniquepets babe sign this!!! its digraceful :'( poor animal. xxxxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just read on Facebook that he has been sacked by the airline and he is moving house....good.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not condoning the disgraceful act he committed, but remind me why it affects his ability to fly a plane?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

koolchick said:


> Change.org/p/flybe-dismiss-captain-woodhouse?recruiter=80638161&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=share_email_responsive
> 
> Pilot drowned a families pet dog. Reason being it barked a lot. He got next to no punishment so pretty much got away with it. The poor family had brought the dog for their seriously ill daughter who sadly died the year before so the family kept the dog in memory of their daughter. The family had got on well with the pilot who lived next door until this happened so it wasn't done because of a fallout or anything. In one news article it says the pilot had the cheek to phone police when the dogs owner threw an egg at him in anger of what he'd done. Well he should of got done for wasting police time I'd rather have an egg thrown at me than have my pet killed. Please sign this petition in hope of him losing his job as a pilot. I wouldn't like to have a pilot flying a plane I was in who thought is was ok to drowned a dog for barking imagine what he'd do if some passenger annoyed him or a baby was crying.​


What he did was dreadful but, in my opinion, has no bearing on his abilities as a pilot.

He's hardly going to drown a crying baby on board, really.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Internet hysteria at work again.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> Internet hysteria at work again.


Absolutely. A person doesn't necessarily have to be nice to behave professionally.


----------

